# Craftsman Brushwacker model no 358.795800



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

Yesterday I made a mistake and posted the following thread under small engine repair 4-cycle. Since it is a 2-cycle machine I now post it under the correct forum

*Craftsman Brushwacker model no 358.795800*
Earlier I owned an Echo which wore out completely, and then I changed over to a Craftsman Brushwacker model no 358.795800. When it works it is a great machine, but when you have to replace some parts it is quite difficult to take it apart and assemble it again. Comments I found on this website helped me a great deal and I managed to replace the two parts, namely item46 Assy-Fan Housing and item 38 Spacer, but after assembling the machine, it was very difficult to start. Once it started once it worked fine, but the second time I could not start it again. To view the exploded part drawing go to www.searspartsdirect.com and enter the model no. mentioned above.

When assembling the machine I damaged the Assy.leadwire item 55 part number 530056846 and I taped it up with insulation tape. I am ordering a new item 55

I also lost the Cover-Airbox item 9. air filter item 10, and air box item 12, The airbox holds the Carb Assy item 13. I will order items 9, 10 and 12 and I will clean item 13. Item 9 clips in item12, but the clip was worn out.
My question is how do you clean a carb.assy, what cleaning agent do you use. Any other tips. Hopefully then it works again.

I hope that one of the experts can assist me with the above through this website. My email address is [email protected].

I am retired, have a large vegetable garden, I help my wife with her business and I teach financial literacy in a prison once a week as a volunteer.

"Since writing the above a few days ago, I have read many of the earlier postings which cover carb cleaning. Tomorrow I will buy a carb cleaning liquid and have a go at it.

I also came across Geogrubb's posting where to purchase parts and he mentioned www.outdoordistributors.com for for parts for equipment manufactured by Poulan, including Craftsman. It is much cheaper to buy Craftsman parts from Outdoor Distributors than to buy them Sears. "

Many thanks.
Vincent Huygen


----------



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

I posted the above on 12/10, but so far no reply. Before I buy the new parts I better do a pressure check to make sure it is worth the money. If the pressure is too low maybe I better junk the machine.
Vincent Huygen


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Prices are not necessarily cheaper at other places then Sears. The shipping charges usually are what make it seem expensive. A local small engine shop can usually get you anything you need for units manufactured by Poulan.

It would be a good idea to check your compression before you invest any $$ on parts.

Why did you tear it down in the first place?? 

Were you having some issues with it??


----------



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

ThirtyYearTech, thank you for replying.
Yes, I had serious issues with the Craftsman Brushwacker model 358.795800
While operating the machine it developed a rattling sound in the engine and stopped. Then I pulled the starter handle and the same rattling sound was there. It sounded serious enough to me to try to take it apart to find out what had happened and a mechanic friend helped me with it. I had no clue how to open it up. Earlier detailed posts helped a great deal.
We found the problem in item 46 Assy-Fan Housing and item 38 Spacer (metal tube). The Spacer probably overheated by friction with the crankshaft end and plastic from the fan housing46 had melted and hardened on the spacer38. The spacer38 fits snugly in the center opening of the 46fan housing. I took the dismantled machine in its parts to a Sears parts center in Greenville, SC (which is now closed). A Sears parts-person suggested to junk it, since just to send it to their Atlanta service center and for them to have a look at it, would cost $90 prepayment, plus new parts plus labor. Total probably more than new machine, which I bought at around $160.

At that time I knew just about nothing about small engine repair/maintenance and I saw this as an opportunity or challenge to educate myself on this subject, since I use quite a few machines in the forest around the house and in my vegetable garden, like chainsaws, Pony tiller, brush wackers (1 new Cub Cadet), mulcher, pressure washer,and 3 blowers (two not working).
Sears did not stock the two parts (46&38) in Greenville and their Atlanta parts center dropshipped them to me. The rest of the story is in my first post.

Later when I assembled the machine I found that the number 40 Baffle Plate had cracked in the top narrow part next to the 39 baffle screw. There are two 39s that tighten the top and bottom lips of the baffle plate to the fan housing. I noticed that quite a few members asked what is the function of the baffle plate. I believe it locks item 43 Starter Spring in its place. Item 43 is actually two items: starter spring housing and starter spring itself. I intend to order a new item 40 Baffle Plate after I have tested the compression to be correct. (90lbs/inch or over).

I do not have a compression tester yet. Any suggestions what type to buy. Thanks.
I look forward to your comments.
What caused the friction to melt the plastic of the housing unto the spacer? Have you ever come across this before.

I also checked for scoring on the piston, but both the piston and the cylinder look clean. Can they both be scored?, or mainly the piston.

Well, this quite a story and I am so glad that I found this website, particularly the small engine repair section.
Best wishes and again thanks for sharing your experiential knowledge.
Vincent Huygen


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

huygen said:


> ThirtyYearTech, thank you for replying.
> Yes, I had serious issues with the Craftsman Brushwacker model 358.795800
> While operating the machine it developed a rattling sound in the engine and stopped. Then I pulled the starter handle and the same rattling sound was there. It sounded serious enough to me to try to take it apart to find out what had happened and a mechanic friend helped me with it. I had no clue how to open it up. Earlier detailed posts helped a great deal.
> We found the problem in item 46 Assy-Fan Housing and item 38 Spacer (metal tube). The Spacer probably overheated by friction with the crankshaft end and plastic from the fan housing46 had melted and hardened on the spacer38. The spacer38 fits snugly in the center opening of the 46fan housing.


If this happened I would look to make sure the crankshaft bearing is still tight in the crankcase. It have seen where the bearing becomes loose in the crankcase which allows the crankshaft to wiggle and the spacer then hits the fan housing and melts it. The spacer does not fit tightly in the fan housing, there should be space to allow it to turn with the crankshaft. If this is the case, throw it away and get a new one.


----------



## huygen (Nov 11, 2008)

Hankster, 
Thank you for your valuable comment.
I will open up the machine again look to make sure the crankshaft bearing is still tight in the crankcase, preventing any wiggling of the crankshaft.
After I fitted the new spacer and the new housing some weeks ago, I ran it for about an hour, ran out of gas and could not start it again. 
If the crankshaft was wiggling for that hour, probably the spacer has melted the housing again. Now I am curious to open it up and I will let you know I find. If that damage is there I will junk it. However, if there is no wiggle and no damage on the spacer I will do a compression test as suggested by ThirtyYearTech. If the compression test is OK, I will clean the carb and take it from there.

Many thanks for your help. I also came across your name many times, when reading the earlier posts.
Vincent Huygen


----------

